

Former pirate who rowed across Pacific & Atlantic dies at 74 - jeffwidman
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/us/john-fairfax-who-rowed-across-oceans-dies-at-74.html?_r=3&adxnnl=1&pagewanted=all&adxnnlx=1329643324-sRuyOhWBW1zQaMNKojfnOQ

======
mathattack
I was just getting ready to post. What an adventurer!

